# expense tracker



## sherzad (Aug 9, 2017)

hello fellas.. 
i am new here and just wondering about the new HST filing for the canadian uber drivers particularly in ontario, we are collecting the HST( harmonized sales tax 13%) from the riders and we have to send it to CRA
(canada revenue agency). 
this threat is about a tool i found on the internet its an app called money360, which you are able to report all of your expenses for uber or personal in it and make a monthly report or a yearly report for your tax purposes. 
does anyone knows something better that you can track your uber income that is enhanced with some tax features? 
and lastly, what's the best tax platform out there that i can file my own taxes as as uber driver so i have more control over what i file or not and it have a good options for car depreciation calculations?


----------

